

IOS Safari 6.5MB hard limit for html images - rupurt
http://roblaplaca.com/blog/2010/05/05/ipad-safari-image-limit-workaround/
iOS Safari stops displaying images after 6.5MB. This limitation is just one of the many reasons I don't see HTML5 taking over from native apps any time soon. If it is an artificial limit, I wonder if Apple are deliberately limiting the browser so "serious" browser based apps are forced to go through the app store.<p>I have been able to replicate the problem on the iPhone and iPad browser versions of Google Maps, so it doesn't look like some sites are getting preferential treatment. I've logged the problem as a bug with Apple so hopefully they get around to fixing it soon.
======
nlo
I think I've ran into this limitation when using Google Reader on my iPhone
3GS running iOS 4.0.2. Images will eventually stop loading after viewing a
series of image-heavy entries, but will load OK after a page refresh. Very
annoying when you generally do heavy browsing on WiFi, where ~6.5 MB is no big
deal. It's good to see a potential cause/fix that can be brought to their
attention.

